# Mom is Official!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mom got her call today, she can go and pick up her CCL. That was awful fast, they called her in less than a month, it took two months when I got mine! :smt076


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats, to your mom. carry safely.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ccw*

SuckLead: Sir: congrats to your MOM::mrgreen:
We know why she didn't have to wait as long as you:mrgreen:
They are still looking at the skeletons in your closet.

Get MOM out shooting and enjoy/cherish the moment.

:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

neophyte said:


> SuckLead: Sir: congrats to your MOM::mrgreen:
> We know why she didn't have to wait as long as you:mrgreen:
> They are still looking at the skeletons in your closet.
> 
> ...


Neophyte,

Sucklead is an ...

uh, she's a ...

ahem, ...

a ma'am or miss or ms.

She's a gender of the opposite sex, as it were.



But she probably does have more skeletons in her closet than her mom.

Guns, too!

Maybe even a boyfriend or two.

:smt082

WM


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just curious, but is it different for different states concerning the pick-up of the permit? I was told (in TN) that it would be mailed to me..

Also, I noticed you said two months, and her's took only one....what's the typical time people have waited recently?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

SuckLead: Well UH: I'll just be dad-gum; how could a blunder such as this possibly take place:anim_lol: My grits have just skid away.
Now should you find it in Your truly lovin self to Forgive a lost soul::anim_lol: My apology goes on record.
Should have guessed
should have smelt the skirt
them high heels 
that stance
I'm to the Curb:smt1099
without a chance:smt083


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Go Mom! Poor Dad, I've read how he feels about guns. Have you pointed out the corneredcat site to her yet? I have even read some of it, and it does seem to present some outlooks that I was unaware of. I even think that any gun owning man who has a relationship with a woman should check it out. 
http://www.corneredcat.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to your MOM. :smt023:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

They mailed me mine here in SC. and each one after. (3)
What will your Mom carry?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mom has already stated she won't be carrying. I have tried to convince her to get something to defend against critters they meet on dog walks (we have a few that have a particular taste for dog around here) thinking it would do the trick if I brought her baby into it. No go. She thinks the karate she learned as a kid is good enough against an attacker (no response for critters, of course, other than you can't discharge a weapon in the town. I think they'd forgive it if she was being mauled, but hey). And it was for a long time. But now she can't lift the dog up the steps let alone flip a 250lb man. 

As for her gun collection, she's only two short of my collection count. She has four and I have six. Her's are all cowboy guns, though. Mine aren't. But SASS is a good reason to get four more guns for me! 

I think the reason her's came faster is numbers. Mine came in two months which flipped out a lot of people I know who waited three to four. I think a large number of people got them when transport laws got real shaky and also when the law changed to say the CCL could also be used as a purchase permit. But dang it, I'm a good girl! :smt083

And neophyte, no problem. You aren't the first to do that, nor will you be the last. The ones I get mad at are the one's who call me sir or young man to my face. I have short hair and work in a gun store, I must be a dude. With hooters. :smt023

Oh, yeah, and in this state we have to drive out to pick the stuff up. CCL, permits, background checks for jobs... they won't mail anything.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Be glad you go get in this state, if not everything would be sent to the wrong address ( unless you owe them money).


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Mom has already stated she won't be carrying.


Then why did she get a CCL for...? That makes no sense to me.

Take an eight hour class, Pay for the class... Qualify... Make an appointment to get finger printed, fill out application, Pay for the permit, wait 90 days for full state and federal background check,...

???


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Why*

SuckLead: Ma'am; bless your heart. The curb was a getting mighty rough on the backside.:mrgreen: Maybe still a chance:smt083

I admire your Mom spending the "8" hours CCW's class. Whether she ever carries or not.
Having the Permit; having the knowledge; having the opportunity to carry [legally] is just rewards for being a good Citizen.

We too; in NC, Meckleburg have to return to the Sheriff's office to pick up or permits. Seems redundant [stupid] to do the class, do the taking/paying up-front; with finger printing; questioned; and not just put it into the mail. Our State's regimented 90 maximum waiting; Sheriff will wait typically; 87 days. I did a poll. :smt083

Again to you Ma'am, thanks for the relief; Congrats to you MOM

Craig


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> Then why did she get a CCL for...? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> Take an eight hour class, Pay for the class... Qualify... Make an appointment to get finger printed, fill out application, Pay for the permit, wait 90 days for full state and federal background check,...
> 
> ???


It makes the SASS meets a little easier. She has a Miata so there is almost no room. With the CCL she can slap the revolvers under her seat and not worry about. Her trunk probably still won't close with the gun cart and the two long guns, but hey. Plus, I think it is her way of supporting gun rights. She's in the NRA now, too, but this was just something else.

Plus, my family is weird. Guess who decided to make my CCL a birthday gift when I got it? Yeah, Dad decided to pay for my background checks and all to get my CCL as a birthday present. Which boggles my mind since he doesn't want concealable guns in the house.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

neophyte said:


> I admire your Mom spending the "8" hours CCW's class. Whether she ever carries or not.
> Having the Permit; having the knowledge; having the opportunity to carry [legally] is just rewards for being a good Citizen.
> 
> We too; in NC, Meckleburg have to return to the Sheriff's office to pick up or permits. Seems redundant [stupid] to do the class, do the taking/paying up-front; with finger printing; questioned; and not just put it into the mail. Our State's regimented 90 maximum waiting; Sheriff will wait typically; 87 days. I did a poll. :smt083
> ...


Ah, you're way down there! I'm up here in Wake.

Yeah, I think since joining SASS she really just wanted to know the laws and all concerning her guns. Mom's been a good girl her whole life and doesn't want to get arrested for not knowing the law. I was all for her taking the class whether she put in for the CCL or not.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt023
Fantastic.
Step one completed.
Step two: Get her to actually carry.
Step three: Make dad an acceptable guy.
Step four: Get dad to the range.
Step five: Get dad a CCW.
Step six: Party:smt109


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pass*

tnoisaw: Sir; you hit spot on. Dad-gum-it; I got all caught up in my 'little bit' of Mess.:smt083 Lordy Lordy: 
Get pop corn, fire up the grill, find some sweet movin musak; grab a partner and::smt023
Our society has changed "SuckLead" . Your mom and dad probably grew up in an era that locking doors didn't seem that big of deal; leaving the keys in the car while paying at the gas station; going for a walk/hike/fishing in a pond and not have to worry about some 'piece of sh*t' bothering with anything.
Now; we are forced [by the government] to protect ourselves from the government with permits, license, taxes, all in the name of protecting our Citizens::smt083. 
Got myself a LETTER from "Senator Elizabeth Dole" dated 8-14-07 declaring 
WE ARE MAKING PROGRESS :smt083
Opps; got off subject: :smt083
Folks: get your Mammy's/Pappys/youngin'/neighbors/friends/and hell anybody else; 
LETS PARTY AND CELEBRATE LIFE. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Tell you Mother and Dad we are proud of them


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> :smt023
> Fantastic.
> Step one completed.
> Step two: Get her to actually carry.
> ...


I almost managed to get my dad on the range. The day I brought my Swiss K31 home the words passed his lips... "I might want to shoot this." My thrill was short lived. I had to tell him no. He was still recovering from having his chest wall being broken for heart surgery and it just isn't worth risking his health over it (I spoke to his doctor later and he said that shooting the rifle was out of the question pretty much forever). But no matter what he says, his eyes lit up the day he played with my Sig (thinking it was a company owned gun and not my own). He just won't shoot it.

And somewhere out there there is a 30-30 that used to belong to him...


----------

